# Shimano XTR Schalthebel SL-M970-A 3/9-Fach Shifter Bitte warten Bild nicht verfügbar



## Duc851 (24. März 2011)

Shimano XTR Schalthebel SL-M970-A 3/9-Fach Shifter: KLICK


----------

